# Oh my god, we're Crap Phoenix!



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

PG: Marbury
SG: Crawford
SF: Q-Rich
PF: Tim Thomas
C: Mike Sweetney

Oh gasp! This was Isiah's plot all along! What a sneaky *******! With Marbury's innate ability to run the break with more players than just himself, and their stifling defense forcing massive turnovers, the Knicks will be the surprise team of the east next year. Teams like the Pistons and Pacers will be hopeless to stop us. Tim Thomas will soar over the Wallace boys for dunks, while Q-Rich will hit 8 of 10 threes against Artest - with his eyes closed. And when the Knicks really decide to clamp down, in comes 6'9 Mo Taylor at center to increase the defensive pressure.

And the best part is, just like Phoenix, we don't have a backup PG either!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> PG: Marbury
> SG: Crawford
> SF: Q-Rich
> PF: Tim Thomas
> ...


Dude,you are really losing it and you didnt have much to start with...

Marbury,JC and Q will not be starting...TT will be the 3 unless he is traded..Swets wil be the 4.Its obvious Zeke is drafting big,be it Bynum or Frye..I would guess Frye as we need immediate help at the 5,unless we trade for Kwame..

Lets drop the Zeke/layden thing and deal in reality..

Marbury/JC
Q/Jc/ariza
TT/Ariza/Q
Frye/Bynum
Sweetney/Taylor


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't know, does Thomas just like trading with Phoenix?

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

No, He likes being ****ed over by Pheonix.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

we get Q and a pick for Kurt Thomas, are you kidding me? Who would have of imagine such a good trade??

Q and crawford wont start, be the 3 guard rotation, Tim at SF and PF Sweetney. C, lets see we got the DRAFT! FREE AGENCY!! Obviously we're getting more players...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> we get Q and a pick for Kurt Thomas, are you kidding me? Who would have of imagine such a good trade??
> 
> Q and crawford wont start, be the 3 guard rotation, Tim at SF and PF Sweetney. C, lets see we got the DRAFT! FREE AGENCY!! Obviously we're getting more players...



its really not 'such a good trade'...i personally feel they shulda used Thomas in a better deal than for QRich, as Mike on Mike and the Mad Dog put it yesterday (quite perfectly i might add), "The Knicks traded a double double guy in Kurt Thomas who was their best defender for a Bombadeer who plays no D."


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> its really not 'such a good trade'...i personally feel they shulda used Thomas in a better deal than for QRich, as Mike on Mike and the Mad Dog put it yesterday (quite perfectly i might add), "The Knicks traded a double double guy in Kurt Thomas who was their best defender for a Bombadeer who plays no D."


you guys arent getting it.....kurt is a solid double double,but look at how he gets it...its a soft double double....and hes our 5 with no post game whatsoever..Look at our record...It sukked...

The Knicks have to gamble on Sweets upside and that he can be a "domonant "post player...He can not do that with KT at the 5,cause the oppposung 5's play sweets..

The Knicks need to have a stud in the front court.Its not Kurt..You may hate Q,but at least we can draft big .....

we simply can not have a starting center who has no inside game,offers no help on the weak side...If KT stays,he is on the bench....


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Look at it this way, Isiah single handedly helped Phoenix get to the Western Conference Finals this season and probably just punched their tickets for the NBA Finals next season.

He's Backwards Exec of the Year for building a Championship team in the wrong city.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

SI Metman said:


> Look at it this way, Isiah single handedly helped Phoenix get to the Western Conference Finals this season and probably just punched their tickets for the NBA Finals next season.
> 
> 
> 
> He's Backwards Exec of the Year for building a Championship team in the wrong city.


i think a strong assist needs to go to Mark Cuban as well


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Petey said:


> I don't know, does Thomas just like trading with Phoenix?
> 
> -Petey


hehe, he secretly owns the suns.:biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I like this trade for both us and Phoenix but I also think we got the better end


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

truth said:


> Dude,you are really losing it and you didnt have much to start with...
> 
> Marbury,JC and Q will not be starting...TT will be the 3 unless he is traded..Swets wil be the 4.Its obvious Zeke is drafting big,be it Bynum or Frye..I would guess Frye as we need immediate help at the 5,unless we trade for Kwame..
> 
> ...



You're still explaining the obvious to Rashidi? You should be a Saint.


----------



## OGR (Mar 9, 2005)

First of all, Mike and The Mad Dog know ****squat about basketball.

Secondly, Q-Rich was forced to become nothing but a spot up shooter in Phoenix. In L.A he did have a decent post game, something Kurt Thomas does not have. He's not that horrible of a defender, he's average, just really, no one played defense on Phoenix last year. Trying to outscore opponents is all they tried to do last year because they had so much offensive talent. He's better rebounder than TT, so that's an upgrade if they decide to move him to the 3. If not, Crawford will give us a huge boost off the bench.

Unless you are braindead, there is no way you can believe that's going to be the starting lineup at the start of the year. Isiah is either going to make a trade for a big man, or just draft 1 or 2 on Tuesday. It's that simple. Kurt Thomas is an overrated defensive player, who didn't alter any shots, and didn't stop anybody he defended. Contain maybe, but even at that, he was overrated. Hopefully in the draft we'll be able to draft a shotblocker, and someone like Ronny Turiaf who'll bang down low on the defensive end. We get younger, and we get rid of KT. Year by year his trading value is decreasing, while Quentin Richardson hasn't even hit his prime (He's 25, prime = 27-32). This was a good trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Unless you are braindead, there is no way you can believe that's going to be the starting lineup at the start of the year. Isiah is either going to make a trade for a big man, or just draft 1 or 2 on Tuesday. It's that simple


You nailed it.....Expect either Frye or Bynum at 8...I dont see Vasquez...

As far as a trade,I think Z is out now that KT is gone...My guess is Kwame,possibly Ratliff...

Would you trade Sweetney and Taylor/rose for Kwame and hayes??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> you guys arent getting it.....kurt is a solid double double,but look at how he gets it...its a soft double double....and hes our 5 with no post game whatsoever..Look at our record...It sukked...


A "soft" double double is better than no double double. It's certainly better than 15/5/2 on a garbage shooting percentage. Not a bad shooting percentage. A garbage shooting percentage.

Kurt did not become a pick and roll jumper machine until he played with Marbury.

02-03 (no Marbury)
76% Jumpers (82% ast'd)
24% Inside (21% Close, 1% Dunk, 2% Tip)
6.6 Foul Draw%
25.0 RebRate (5.5 off)

03-04 (half season of Marbury)
83% Jumpers (84% ast'd)
17% Inside (14% Close, 1% Dunk, 2% Tip)
5.6 Foul Draw%
26.1 RebRate (6.0 off)

04-05 (full season of Marbury)
89% Jumpers (90% ast'd)
11% Inside (9% Close, 0% Dunk, 2% Tip)
2.7 Foul Draw%
30.9 RebRate (6.1 off)

It should be obvious that playing with Marbury is what took Kurt away from the basket. And it should be noted that despite playing further from the basket, Kurt still managed to keep his offensive rebounding numbers up. Practically all of his inside shots came off of offensive rebounds this year, and he converted them at a high percentage.

We all know Marbury is completely inept at getting ball inside to anybody, which is why Kurt will thrive with Nash in Phoenix. He'll get more layups (you know, that thing that non-Marbury Knicks haven't gotten inawhile?), and the defense will always be paying attention to Amare. Kurt's rebounds and outlet passing will also be starting their fast break (you know, that thing the Knicks haven't done since picking up Marbury?).

And soft? Get the **** outta here. KT's initials aren't JC or TT. Use your noodle.

Crawford
85% Jumper
15% Inside (13% Inside, 1 % Dunk, 1% Tip)
5.7 Foul Draw%
8.1 RebRate

1-Timensional
72% Jumper
28% Inside (22% Close, 5% Dunk, 1% Tip)
8.9 Foul Draw%
13.0 RebRate

JC 8.1
TT 13.0
Total: 21.1
Kurt: 30.9

Who needs a soft double double? We've got super tough Sweetney anyway. He should manage to get a double double before fouling out in 30 minutes every night.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Who needs a soft double double? We've got super tough Sweetney anyway. He should manage to get a double double before fouling out in 30 minutes every night.


I am suprised you gave him 30 minutes....Ill take 15 and 11 in that time....

i am not even sure what you are arguing??

Is your point that KT should start at the 4 ahead of Sweetny??

Is your point you like KT at the 5??

Care to clarify?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

*Rashidi*

Knick center mins were divided this way this season

38% Freeway
33% Mike Sweetney
13% Kurt Thomas
10% Mo Taylor
1% Malik Rose
1% Sundov

51% of center mins have to be replaced.

That leaves Sweetney/Taylor and a raw rookie.

Unless you want to bring back Sundov and increase his role.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Rashidi*



Rashidi said:


> Knick center mins were divided this way this season
> 
> 38% Freeway
> 33% Mike Sweetney
> ...


In your usual mysterious style...I will try and decipher your code..

You like having KT at the 5,as opposed to Sweets/Taylor and a raw rookie..

You did not say you like KT at the 4.....

I agree with 2/3 of what you said..i dont want to see Sweets or Taylor at the 5...I dont consider Frye "raw" as he went to a great program and stayed the full 4 years..I agree with you should Bynum be our pick,but could live with him playing 15 minutes per..

Yes,i am expecting Zeke to get a big through a trade...


----------

